# Kangertech nano in Pink



## CloudmanJHB (3/11/15)

Hi peeps, 

I know most places have stock coming in, in the next few days but thought I would try here as well.

Does anyone have stock of the KAngertech nano in pink?

I need one for my fiance'

Thanks


----------



## Lingogrey (3/11/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I know most places have stock coming in, in the next few days but thought I would try here as well.
> 
> ...


http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Starter-Kits/Subox-Nano-Starter-Kit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (3/11/15)

Lingogrey Sir you are a legend, I already have the device in hand ! Thank you


----------



## Lingogrey (3/11/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Lingogrey Sir you are a legend, I already have the device in hand ! Thank you


@CloudmanJHB Only a pleasure! Great deal with two of their awesome juices and impeccable service


----------



## CloudmanJHB (3/11/15)

Agree completely! Will definitely use them again


----------

